# DTG Printing



## GetemDuck (Nov 19, 2009)

Using a DTG printer to print more then just shirts. 

Can DTG Printers do more? I've heard of golf balls but what are metal or wood signs, what about promotional items like pens pencils and rulers? I've looked on websites for DTG and tJet but the information is limited. I've been thinking about this industry for over two years and have wrote more then a few business plans and always stop short of pulling the trigger but if I can find a machine that allows me to do more then shirts, this might be the year.

Thank you all for the advice and a great forum.
Brad


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

GetemDuck said:


> Using a DTG printer to print more then just shirts.
> 
> Can DTG Printers do more? I've heard of golf balls but what are metal or wood signs, what about promotional items like pens pencils and rulers? I've looked on websites for DTG and tJet but the information is limited. I've been thinking about this industry for over two years and have wrote more then a few business plans and always stop short of pulling the trigger but if I can find a machine that allows me to do more then shirts, this might be the year.
> 
> ...


Yes and no....the problem is the ink and curing the ink.

The yes part is that you can print on all the stuff you have found like golf balls, tennis balls, hats, canvas, etc

The no side is that all (mostly) substrates would have to be treated for the ink to adhere, then the ink would need to be cured in most cases by using heat of so sort.

The up side to this is that there is a DTG printer on the market called the Neo-Flex that can print on a lot of hard substrates utilizing an solvent based (ink) printer module, that can replace the textile printer module in a matter of minuets.

I suggest you take a look at the printer here.....

The Best of All Printing Worlds

Hope this helps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

canvas for painting looking prints


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

> what about promotional items like pens pencils and rulers?


Brad,

For this application your probably better off investing in a pad printer. The manual ones aren't that much now a days. Probably around $2000.00 can get you all setup with a basic pad printer and what you will need to make the plates. I have heard of people doing pens with vinyl as well. 



> but what are metal or wood signs


Metal I'm not sure but I suppose vinyl would work....? Wood, I suppose if you could fit it into the DTG printer it could print onto wood. I actually print onto catalog covers without a problem using my T-jet 2 DTG printer. A lot of wood signs that I see are done with a digital CNC router though:







































> I've looked on websites for DTG and tJet but the information is limited. I've been thinking about this industry for over two years and have wrote more then a few business plans and always stop short of pulling the trigger but if I can find a machine that allows me to do more then shirts, this might be the year.


Brad, were you going through a bank or like a revolving loan and/or grant through your county or town? If you are going for a revolving loan through your county or town ask if the loan can be used towards used equipment.

Are you by any chance mechanically inclined? Have you ever monkeyed around with the insides of an Epson printer?

The cool thing about a DTG printer is that usually anything you can fit into the machine it can print on. I did do a post one time of this topic but can't find it. People use old egg cartons instead of the golf ball jig and also Wendy's/McDonald's drink carriers for tennis ball jigs. Here are some older US Screen pics showing what can be done on a T-Jet:


















I recommend for mouse pads to do them with dye sublimation instead because they come out absolutely perfect with no feel of ink what so ever. I hope this helps you out a bit. Good luck!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Or All American Supply has a great deal on a pad printer.. 

All American Pad Printing 

this can print on most of the things you are talking about.. but I would diffidently get a DTG machine around too for t-shirts and other items because they both complement each other. Nothing too big.. a used Kiosk 2 or Tjet 2 would be suffice..


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> Or All American Supply has a great deal on a pad printer..
> 
> All American Pad Printing
> 
> this can print on most of the things you are talking about.. but I would diffidently get a DTG machine around too for t-shirts and other items because they both complement each other. Nothing too big.. a used Kiosk 2 or Tjet 2 would be suffice..


Carla, you are 100% correct! I have been looking at a manual pad printer at All American Supply for a while now. Just a note they even set you up with suppliers for blanks. I don't know if they still do you might want to call but they used to give you a 2 day training course there (in PA I think) and they would refund the cost of the course if you bought the printer from them. 

I also agree look into a used Kiosk II or used T-jet 2. There is one difference: Kiosk II didn't come standard with a pass counter. It is possible to buy a pass counter and install it yourself! A lot of people may argue with that, but you can easily obtain the pass counter upgrade. Some of the machines come with them too.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

casperboy77 said:


> Carla, you are 100% correct! I have been looking at a manual pad printer at All American Supply for a while now. Just a note they even set you up with suppliers for blanks. I don't know if they still do you might want to call but they used to give you a 2 day training course there (in PA I think) and they would refund the cost of the course if you bought the printer from them.


I have been looking into this for awhile haven't gotten that far into those details but that sounds great!! 




casperboy77 said:


> I also agree look into a used Kiosk II or used T-jet 2. There is one difference: Kiosk II didn't come standard with a pass counter. It is possible to buy a pass counter and install it yourself! A lot of people may argue with that, but you can easily obtain the pass counter upgrade. Some of the machines come with them too.


Never had a pass counter .. I see its advantages but just not something I worry about. If someone has one a K2 would love to see the set up.


----------

